# IS EXCERISE GOOD FOR IBS



## 13567 (Mar 22, 2006)

IS EXCERSIZE GOOD FOR A PERSON WITH IBS AND ALOT OF BLOATING WILL AB EXCERSIZE BE GOOD AND WORK?DOES ANYONE KNOW??????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can help some people.I'd think walking maybe more helpful for bloating rather than crunches. It is not that the muscles are not toned, but sometimes getting the bowels massaged by walking, or yoga or T'ai Chi where you do bending and twisting can make people feel better.Some people find exercise bothers them so it isn't a good thing for everyone's IBS.K.


----------

